# Offshore Fishing Crew Available Fri - Sun.



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I am generally available for crew Friday Saturday and Sunday of almost any given weekend. I have Offshore experience since 1991. I have all my own tackle, and could even supply needed tackle for inexperienced boat owners who would like to try their hand offshore fishing.

I do enjoy cold beer while fishing, but only in moderation.
I smoke cigarettes, cuss and have fun..

Let's Roll!!

References Available Upon Request.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*UPDATE - Thanks BillFisher*

Ports of Call Include Galveston, Freeport, Sargent and Matty.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats funny. We tell the kids their are no rules on the boat. They can cuss if they want without getting in trouble.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

those snapper look familiar.Im ready to go we just need to find a window!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

*I do enjoy cold beer!*

We fish when ever possible! We enjoy cold beer also! Check out my post @ "You don't have to be rich!' We just enjoy going out & being away from our better half! If IT fits your mold, please PM me! Your in!!!!! 007


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well... I am really ready to go now!! Need a ride!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Me too!!



tinyrogerd01 said:


> Well... I am really ready to go now!! Need a ride!!


----------

